# Learning what goes where



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

I found on another forum and interesting way to learn what ports or channels goes where without damaging the carb while it's disassemble. Use a fishing line and feed it into the ports and see where it comes out. If it doesn't move it's either at a sharp bend or there is a check valve. Just don't force it.


----------



## playoff45 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Golf cart repair*

I can't get to move very much


----------



## playoff45 (Jan 17, 2014)

I would like to know how to find gas filter on my Yamaha golf cart


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

http://www.cartaholics.com/forum/


----------



## aflex (Jan 6, 2014)

playoff45 said:


> I would like to know how to find gas filter on my Yamaha golf cart


If you can find the fuel shutoff valve you are there.


----------

